# Beavertail Skiff Mosquito Full Review UPDATED 2/26/2022



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

UPDATE TO MY ORIGINAL POST BELOW:

THE END RESULT - I am relieved to report that Harry and Ann the new owners of BT reached out to me directly and have taken several steps to ensure my concerns were addressed properly. I honestly feel Harry and Ann who I have never met before should never have been put in a position to address issues that came up prior to their take over of the company. I was conflicted over this in particular but honestly also relieved. The first thing they did was listen, go through my experience with me and empathize with me. I never wanted anything more than what was advertised, to be a part of family who had been delivered exceptional quality skiffs but more than that a family with whom the owners cared about greatly. Harry not only offered to address my concerns but went above and beyond in doing so, thank you for being kind and following through. I want to say thank you publicly for putting me at ease, making us feel like family and for being a true professional. This is what customer service after the sale should look like for any company that strives to be exceptional and I am confident this will be practiced for years to come under Harry and Ann's leadership. It is easier now than ever to see BT has a bright future ahead of them and I am once again very excited to be part of the family. Sincerely, thank you. Ramlin Update Tim S. with Ramlin contacted me after a conversation with Harry about my situation and I could not be happier. Tim listened to my whole experience and went above and beyond to make me feel welcome and to resolve my issues. The education Tim offered regarding their company and trailer builds left me even more excited than I was at delivery to own a Ramlin trailer. I do not believe there is a company on the planet that can execute delivery perfectly 100% of the time which is why service after the sale is critical. I know Covid has impacted everyones lives and made business especially difficult the last two years but its times like this when the cream will rise to the top in my opinion. I said it before that I don't believe my situation was the normal even for the previous owners but I can say with confidence after my experience here with Harry and Ann that I will be a proud Beavertail Owner for years to come and I would definitely do business with them again in the future. Thank you Harry, Ann and Tim for your follow up, I appreciate it truly.

ORIGINAL POST:

I think its important for potential buyers to get more information before they purchase skiffs especially those of us who do not live in Florida. I am sure I will take the usually beating from BT loyalist for all this but none the less I would have liked to know some of these things prior to my purchase at BT. I met with Liz and Will in January 2021, flew to Florida so we could order in person. The process was smooth, everyone was very kind and it built confidence for me in my purchase. At this point the stories seem to be true. I took delivery of my boat in late June 2021, on the way home the bearings blew out in the trailer on both hubs. I reached out to Ramlin who said huh.... We can send you parts its easy to fix, if you were here you could just bring it to us. A week later I got one black seal for the back of one hub. Personally I was not going to run bearings that were blew out for 1200 miles 90% storm weather driving so I took the trailer to my shop and got it repaired at my own expense so the boat trailer would in fact be new.... since it was less than two weeks old. BT told me well we don't build the trailer so ... you will have to call Ramlin. When I installed my trolling motor I had to completely rebuild their connector that was never tested prior to delivery as it was not working. During the break in period the boat stalled out 7 times refusing to start for awhile six of those times finally starting after time, I was told by Eric ( no longer there ) just take the gas cap off and try to run it that way, we build over 100 boats a year and we never have issues so ... not sure what to tell you. The last time it left me stranded several miles off shore as it would not start. Turns out after having it inspected by a local Suzuki dealer BT had installed the rigging wrong and left a vent valve blocked in the motor that was supposed to be removed at install. I had to load my brand new boat at POC in 25 MPH winds under trolling motor power and ended up scratching the boat getting it on the trailer which didn't help my mood regarding all these issues. BT did offer to pay for the shop bill since it was their error and the buffing for the scratch but still no repayment for the trailer repairs. I had the 20 hour service done early because well at this point I didn't trust the build and wanted to be sure I didn't get left stranded miles out in the ocean again in 100 degree heat. Now that I have had a chance to run the boat I can tell you it is a true 7 inch draft with with two guys, tank of fuel and gear, 60HP will get you WOT to 34 MPH good cruising speed 4800RPM is 27MPH. The ride of the boat is outstanding but there are issues with the fit and finish. The front hatch has very visible sloppy work, the switch holes were drilled out to large and just left there as an eye sore and the fiberglass is cracked at the rear where someone got carried away installing the bumper guard. My honest review is after seeing how loyal their owners were and deciding not to go with a HB, Chittum or Mav I wish I had known they had issues with customer service after the sale. Getting responses to emails or phones calls was spotty through the whole process at best but I let it go thinking this is what happens when your dealing with a company who is so incredible. The truth is I just now have a new boat that I am confident is reliable and water ready. I have not been contacted about the Ramlin trailer repairs or the money Will assured me I would not have to pay for and I don't feel like I have been through an experience that is being advertised here and elsewhere for BT as a company. I expect I will be attacked for this by those who have had good experiences, my response to you is that I think the true character of a company is not how they treat customers when everything has gone right but how they treat you when there are issues. There are always going to be issues, its normal for any company but after all I went through including breaking in my boat for ten hours with it vented incorrectly only to be left holding the bill for trailer repairs and more. I am sorry, its not good business. Beavertails name is all over that trailer and they should have paid me for my inconvenience and took it up with Ramlin themselves. My honest opinion of BT is they advertise selling a Lexus experience and product but you really truly are buying a Corolla at best only without the customer service after the sale Toyota would give you. Also, I would say if you live in Florida it sounds like they treat you differently, if you can stop by Ramlin or BT they will take care of you but if you live out of State ...... Buyer beware you are on your own...... This is just the facts. I like Will and Liz and I think they are striving to deliver a premium product but Covid, their quick company growth and even a little pride has caused a slide in the experience for their customers like me when customer service after the sale is needed. I am attaching pictures and if you want proof of delivery just look at their instagram.... we took delivery all the way from Texas in late June, post is in July I think. In this case if your looking for a shallow water skiff that performs very well in rough water, you live in Florida and you are not looking for exeptional customer service after the sale then BT for the money is a good boat, if you don't live in Florida then buyer beware..... If you have issues you will be on your own. If your looking for exceptional or for what they advertise I would step up and spend some more money. I wish I had..... Hellsbay, Chittum, Maverick or maybe Sabine as they are local to me here in Texas. Lesson learned for me and I hope my review will help others shopping. If you have questions or need more info feel free to reach out to me. Also for those who bought new boats in the last year and are having venting issues.... look at the picture I attached and I have more if you need them of the rigging error from BT at install that caused all the vapor locking.


----------



## Ebailey23 (May 17, 2016)

I own a 2017 BT Mosquito, and I have not had one issue with the boat, motor, or trailer. However, mine came with a Peterson trailer. The only complaint I had was the slopping wire job, which I have been told at some point most manufacture wire jobs have to be redone anyways. I do not have the fit and finish issue that you have posted. However, you are saving 30-40k on this boat compared to the others. Fit and finish are expected to be less. I am not sure how your draft is deeper than advertised. I have never put mine to the test with a ruler. However, with 2-3 people, I can run shallower than I should be, and I can pole in spit. I when I am stuck in mud or sand, it is basically almost bare land. It is basically land when I am stuck in the mud or sand. I am sorry about your luck. I would say lemon law might apply unless BT, Ramlin, and Suzuki have gone from great to worst over 4 years.


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

The trailer issue should have been taken up with Ramlin as BT has nothing to do with that. The other issues you speak of are very rare in any skiff from BT. As far as the customer service BT has been top notch when dealing with any issue. If I call and ask a question it is always answered the same day. Will and Liz work hard and have provided great customer service for me on multiple skiffs from BT. The company was big before covid building atleast 70 mosquitos a year so the growth is not part of the problem, I would assume covid is the big issue here with people not working or wanting to work anymore. If you want to pay 70k for one of those other skiffs you listed then that's good but don't expect the same thing from a 40k build. If you want these issues fixed I suggest taking your skiff to BT and they will gladly fix them.


----------



## Ebailey23 (May 17, 2016)

Reelscreamer said:


> The trailer issue should have been taken up with Ramlin as BT has nothing to do with that. The other issues you speak of are very rare in any skiff from BT. As far as the customer service BT has been top notch when dealing with any issue. If I call and ask a question it is always answered the same day. Will and Liz work hard and have provided great customer service for me on multiple skiffs from BT. The company was big before covid building atleast 70 mosquitos a year so the growth is not part of the problem, I would assume covid is the big issue here with people not working or wanting to work anymore. If you want to pay 70k for one of those other skiffs you listed then that's good but don't expect the same thing from a 40k build. If you want these issues fixed I suggest taking your skiff to BT and they will gladly fix them.


 After I posted my reply, I started to think Covid and finding good working employees could be part of the problem. Who wants to work with fiberglass and gel coat all day when you can sit at home and make 4k a month. Haha.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ghstillwell said:


> I think its important for potential buyers to get more information before they purchase skiffs especially those of us who do not live in Florida. I am sure I will take the usually beating from BT loyalist for all this but none the less I would have liked to know some of these things prior to my purchase at BT. I met with Liz and Will in January 2021, flew to Florida so we could order in person. The process was smooth, everyone was very kind and it built confidence for me in my purchase. At this point the stories seem to be true. I took delivery of my boat in late June 2021, on the way home the bearings blew out in the trailer on both hubs. I reached out to Ramlin who said huh.... We can send you parts its easy to fix, if you were here you could just bring it to us. A week later I got one black seal for the back of one hub. Personally I was not going to run bearings that were blew out for 1200 miles 90% storm weather driving so I took the trailer to my shop and got it repaired at my own expense so the boat trailer would in fact be new.... since it was less than two weeks old. BT told me well we don't build the trailer so ... you will have to call Ramlin. When I installed my trolling motor I had to completely rebuild their connector that was never tested prior to delivery as it was not working. During the break in period the boat stalled out 7 times refusing to start for awhile six of those times finally starting after time, I was told by Eric ( no longer there ) just take the gas cap off and try to run it that way, we build over 100 boats a year and we never have issues so ... not sure what to tell you. The last time it left me stranded several miles off shore as it would not start. Turns out after having it inspected by a local Suzuki dealer BT had installed the rigging wrong and left a vent valve blocked in the motor that was supposed to be removed at install. I had to load my brand new boat at POC in 25 MPH winds under trolling motor power and ended up scratching the boat getting it on the trailer which didn't help my mood regarding all these issues. BT did offer to pay for the shop bill since it was their error and the buffing for the scratch but still no repayment for the trailer repairs. I had the 20 hour service done early because well at this point I didn't trust the build and wanted to be sure I didn't get left stranded miles out in the ocean again in 100 degree heat. Now that I have had a chance to run the boat I can tell you it is a true 7 inch draft with with two guys, tank of fuel and gear, 60HP will get you WOT to 34 MPH good cruising speed 4800RPM is 27MPH. The ride of the boat is outstanding but there are issues with the fit and finish. The front hatch has very visible sloppy work, the switch holes were drilled out to large and just left there as an eye sore and the fiberglass is cracked at the rear where someone got carried away installing the bumper guard. My honest review is after seeing how loyal their owners were and deciding not to go with a HB, Chittum or Mav I wish I had known they had issues with customer service after the sale. Getting responses to emails or phones calls was spotty through the whole process at best but I let it go thinking this is what happens when your dealing with a company who is so incredible. The truth is I just now have a new boat that I am confident is reliable and water ready. I have not been contacted about the Ramlin trailer repairs or the money Will assured me I would not have to pay for and I don't feel like I have been through an experience that is being advertised here and elsewhere for BT as a company. I expect I will be attacked for this by those who have had good experiences, my response to you is that I think the true character of a company is not how they treat customers when everything has gone right but how they treat you when there are issues. There are always going to be issues, its normal for any company but after all I went through including breaking in my boat for ten hours with it vented incorrectly only to be left holding the bill for trailer repairs and more. I am sorry, its not good business. Beavertails name is all over that trailer and they should have paid me for my inconvenience and took it up with Ramlin themselves. My honest opinion of BT is they advertise selling a Lexus experience and product but you really truly are buying a Corolla at best only without the customer service after the sale Toyota would give you. Also, I would say if you live in Florida it sounds like they treat you differently, if you can stop by Ramlin or BT they will take care of you but if you live out of State ...... Buyer beware you are on your own...... This is just the facts. I like Will and Liz and I think they are striving to deliver a premium product but Covid, their quick company growth and even a little pride has caused a slide in the experience for their customers like me when customer service after the sale is needed. I am attaching pictures and if you want proof of delivery just look at their instagram.... we took delivery all the way from Texas in late June, post is in July I think. In this case if your looking for a shallow water skiff that performs very well in rough water, you live in Florida and you are not looking for exeptional customer service after the sale then BT for the money is a good boat, if you don't live in Florida then buyer beware..... If you have issues you will be on your own. If your looking for exceptional or for what they advertise I would step up and spend some more money. I wish I had..... Hellsbay, Chittum, Maverick or maybe Sabine as they are local to me here in Texas. Lesson learned for me and I hope my review will help others shopping. If you have questions or need more info feel free to reach out to me. Also for those who bought new boats in the last year and are having venting issues.... look at the picture I attached and I have more if you need them of the rigging error from BT at install that caused all the vapor locking.
> View attachment 182622
> View attachment 182627
> View attachment 182628
> View attachment 182629


The customer is always right!
Never had a Beavertail, but, I would be so pissed!!!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Imagine spending 50k on a 18’ boat and being told that if you wanted better fit and finish you should’ve spent 70k.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

You lost me at “ several Miles offshore “ in a mosquito.


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> You lost me at “ several Miles offshore “ in a mosquito.


I launched at Froggies, was fishing the jetties, the attached shows I went 7.74 miles using my trolling motor in 100 degree heat in my brand new BT..... Yeah not the best of times, I guess I used the term offshore lightly. Texas fisherman understand what several miles out of POC means....


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I guess the moral of the story is you get what you pay for. If you don’t expect quality work, then you want be disappointed.


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

Did you only notice these issues after you took delivery of the boat? Sometimes it does take awhile to find the smaller details.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Did you point out these issues you shared with Beavertail when you inspected the boat during pick up? I would of never taken delivery of a boat looking like that. I think this is a good reminder to carefully look over the boat that you’re about to take delivery of.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Some of that glass work is crap, plain and simple.


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

Str8-Six said:


> Did you point out these issues you shared with Beavertail when you inspected the boat during pick up? I would of never taken delivery of a boat looking like that. I think this is a good reminder to carefully look over the boat that you’re about to take delivery of.


No, we had just drove 1200 miles to pick it up and the overall excitement I had combined with a desire to get back to Texas and get it on the water caused me to overlook a few things.


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

Man that sucks. Buying a boat 1200 miles away is always rolling the dice. We are spoiled in Florida with manufacturers. Hells bay and maybe chittum use ramekin trailers too and hells bay might have given you the bird. I know an old man with a hells bay that has a cracked hull. They told him too bad you need to learn how to dry launch a trailer properly. The guy basically invented dry launch. Been loading skiff professionally for 45 years. Off subject. 

I have a 2014 beavertail. Incredible performance for the money but will be movingto a whopray or chittum.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Curious, you say the hub bearings blew out and post a picture of some grease spatter. If the the brand new hubs were over greased cold, when they heat up getting some spatter is the result. 

So did the bearings actually go bad, or did you just have the rear seal leak? Did you clean it up and did it continue to leak once the initial grease was forced out?

You definitely have some sloppy work on the console and hinges. Hopefully they make good on it.


----------



## reelnsnook2001 (Dec 24, 2013)

Went from a BT to a HB. Let me tell you the difference is worth the extra cash. Much better built boats. Sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Curious, you say the hub bearings blew out and post a picture of some grease spatter. If the the brand new hubs were over greased cold, when they heat up getting some spatter is the result.
> 
> So did the bearings actually go bad, or did you just have the rear seal leak? Did you clean it up and did it continue to leak once the initial grease was forced out?
> 
> You definitely have some sloppy work on the console and hinges. Hopefully they make good on it.


Yeah it was quite a process, cleaned the wheels and the hubs kept leaking. Took it to my shop who told me they wanted to contact Ramlin first since the hubs were labeled maintenance free and the red caps were glued on. They called Ramlin several times, used the contact us online and never got a return call. I took it back to the shop after cleaning the wheels three times and having them grease up again. I called Ramlin on the hour three times that day, finally got someone who told me wow, so sorry wish you were here so we could look at it.... the hubs are just normal hubs so your shop can fix it, that is not normal. No offer to pay, offered to send parts depending on what my shop found, call back and let us know, send us the documentation and we might send you parts????? When they had already sent one black seal and no bearings two weeks prior. The bearings had been driven 1200 miles through a storm, light flooding it was insane. I had already been to the shop twice and I was not going to wait any longer to use my brand new BT...... I finally just told my shop to fix it, replace the bearings and repack the hubs. The trailer was brand new and my expectation was to start with all brand new equipment, not hope bearings that had run that long leaking would be okay. I put a lot of miles on my trailers and replace the bearings yearly like maintenance I don't have time to be left stranded. I go seven days a week which is why I shop for good products. I work 60 hours a week and I don't have time for nonsense. Just the multiple trips to the shop, phones call and emails on the trailer was frustrating enough and that was all before my boat started vapor locking and refusing to run every 1.5 hours during break in due to what turned out to be BT's rigging errors.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Stick with pedigree skiffs of which BT isn’t. Lesson learned.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I imagine that fiberglass started looking a lot worse after them trailer bearings chapped that ass. 

That kind of stuff will drive you crazy.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow sorry you had such a crappy experience.
I get there are $70k boats that are amazing.

But should you HAVE to spend that to get holes drilled neatly & right size/fiberglass not chipped up??

Like saying you have to buy a new $70 BMW, because to new $40k Honda will be dented & scratched. And won’t run right……..

Nobody would accept that with a new car.

Hope everything gets taken care of for you


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

I don’t care… “pedigree skiff” or not. If you spend 40K+ on a brand new skiff and it’s rigged wrong and has trailer issues from day 1, that’s totally unacceptable. If anybody honestly thinks “that’s what he gets for going with a BT and not top tier brand” you’re out of your god damn mind. Proper rigging and a solid trailer is basic stuff that shouldn’t have issues, and if it does it should be handled right away by the manufacturer/dealer. 
thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

Reelscreamer said:


> The trailer issue should have been taken up with Ramlin as BT has nothing to do with that. The other issues you speak of are very rare in any skiff from BT. As far as the customer service BT has been top notch when dealing with any issue. If I call and ask a question it is always answered the same day. Will and Liz work hard and have provided great customer service for me on multiple skiffs from BT. The company was big before covid building atleast 70 mosquitos a year so the growth is not part of the problem, I would assume covid is the big issue here with people not working or wanting to work anymore. If you want to pay 70k for one of those other skiffs you listed then that's good but don't expect the same thing from a 40k build. If you want these issues fixed I suggest taking your skiff to BT and they will gladly fix them.


I think your right which is why I reviewed the way I did. If your looking to purchase a decent skiff for the money and you live in Florida then you're in good shape, many owners have expressed their total satisfaction with BT's after the sale assistance and Ramlin which I question because there are still some out there who have similar stories to mine.... The issue is truly buyer beware if your ordering from out of state. I live Texas, I am not going drive 17 hours to drop it off at BT or Ramlin for service. Again, I like Will and Liz and I do believe they are striving to put out a quality product. Bottom line is I waited six months for my boat, they got a check, I got a new boat motor and trailer and then I spent 6 weeks, many trips to the trailer and Marine shop days after delivery to get it right. I am now eating those costs and dealing with the fact the fit and finish is not acceptable by anyones standards for a new skiff. I work 55 to 60 hours a week and my time is valuable so this has been a major hassle.... Those issues should not have been delivered. I take responsibility for not catching them at delivery, thats my fault but it doesn't change the overall experience I have had. I honestly hope I am the exception not the rule, I am sure this is not the experience they aim to deliver as a business but it is important for customers to know the truth. Had I known I would have invested more money on other options. I may still do that so for all you hard core BT fans Well there will be another Mosquito on the market here after awhile lol..... For those who have undying faith in BT, don't let me down when that for sale sign comes up  I appreciate all the feedback honestly and just wanted to share my review of the company and my experience. Thanks.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

GLWS. 😀😀😀


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a huge bummer. I work in the marine industry and it has been incredible to see the decline in customer service from every corner of the market in the past few years. Needless to say it’s been exceptionally poor with the high demand and myriad of issues caused by COVID.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

reedriley8 said:


> I don’t care… “pedigree skiff” or not. If you spend 40K+ on a brand new skiff and it’s rigged wrong and has trailer issues from day 1, that’s totally unacceptable. If anybody honestly thinks “that’s what he gets for going with a BT and not top tier brand” you’re out of your god damn mind. Proper rigging and a solid trailer is basic stuff that shouldn’t have issues, and if it does it should be handled right away by the manufacturer/dealer.
> thanks for sharing your experience.


You’re correct, it’s unacceptable but the pics speak for themselves. It is what it is, crap work. I doubt a skiff leaving HB, Maverick, Chittum, or Egret would have crap glass work like his pics showed. Who knows what else they f’ed up that you can’t see. Caveat emptor.


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

I went from Maverick to a 2021 Mosquito and could not be happier. And I’m not in Florida either. I don’t know that BT is a legacy boat in the way that HB and Maverick are, but loaded I have a 6” boat for a good bit less and I have had zero problems thus far. Liz and Co. have answered every mail, addressed every question, and I’m a big fan. Sorry you didn’t have the same experience.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

flytyn said:


> I doubt a skiff leaving HB, Maverick, Chittum, or Egret would have crap glass work like his pics showed.


I think you would be surprised


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your experience. It sucks to spend time fixing crap on a new skiff, I’ve been there. Clearly they struggled with this one but they are a stand up company. I’ve seen those skiffs for years and several friends and guides I know that have had multiple BT’s and they are typically very solid solid skiffs and a good value for what you pay for them. 

However, I can’t imagine you sending them the information that you posted and them not making it right. The boat building business is decimated right now due to the chit show going on in the supply and labor chain right now. This does not excuse poor quality, but consumers have to be more careful to inspect what they are buying and have some understanding that it’s rough out there for manufactured products in the current environment.


Good luck


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

In the OP’s defense every builder should have a QA process before boats go out the door, period. And from the pics it looks pretty obvious that there was unacceptable work.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Easy to play Monday morning quarterback but anyone purchasing a boat should have it surveyed even if buying locally and new.
I can’t tell you how many threads I read on new boat purchases from the low end to the absolute highest with huge defects and problems. Nice insurance to have when spending that kind of money and also helps out of state buyers


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I'd be worried about the stuff you can't see. Yikes.

I hope you can get all your issues solved. From what I see, BT has some serious work to do.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Ghstillwell said:


> I launched at Froggies, was fishing the jetties, the attached shows I went 7.74 miles using my trolling motor in 100 degree heat in my brand new BT..... Yeah not the best of times, I guess I used the term offshore lightly. Texas fisherman understand what several miles out of POC means....
> View attachment 182647


Not the worst place to be stuck since other boats are always around, but it can get dicey if the weather shifts.

Personally, I would have not accepted the boat with those finish issues. That is fixable and IMO they shouldn’t let that go out the door. That just makes them look bad, which they are not. Quality issues happen, but what matters is that they are corrected without issue. They have certified shops in TX for repairs.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Beavertail sucked before COVID! Will and Liz are terrible about return calls and don’t stand behind the products they sell on their boats. I bought a brand new Vengeance and it looked great when new, a few trips and I had like 6 big chips off the deck from air pockets. They were basically ignoring me until i sent him a video of the corner of the cap literally cracking off while I ran my finger over the edge. They did fix that, however the other 6 things they were supposed to do didn’t get done. My Lavorsi shifter started to chip off chrome and they said I need to take it up with Lavorsi. Here is an example.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Snoball said:


> Beavertail sucked before COVID! Will and Liz are terrible about return calls and don’t stand behind the products they sell on their boats. I bought a brand new Vengeance and it looked great when new, a few trips and I had like 6 big chips off the deck from air pockets. They were basically ignoring me until i sent him a video of the corner of the cap literally cracking off while I ran my finger over the edge. They did fix that, however the other 6 things they were supposed to do didn’t get done. My Lavorsi shifter started to chip off chrome and they said I need to take it up with Lavorsi. Here is an example.
> View attachment 182718


They ought to pay shipping and get all that shit fixed in my opinion
Really changed my opinion of them!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

There is a tendency to pile on when you read this, I think the buyer should inspect the product thoroughly regardless of the timeline, it’s caveat emptor. The fit and finish is important, this boat should never have left without those repairs. Ref the engine, looks like an attention to detail problem, and the new owner should not have continued to operate the skiff, after it didn’t work. Trailer bearing issue, not unheard of, even new it’s going to happen. Tough circumstances and understand the frustration. 
My experience picking up my Mosquito, very different, I spent an hour inspecting. I found a back pad with faulty stitching, zero finish issues, and a thorough checkout by Will. Back pad was fixed at their expense. Have all my calls returned. They arranged to have my pushpole delivered to my house since it wasn’t ready. So far have run it 16 hours on the engine, my trips are 15 minutes under power , zero issues. Boat performs as advertised. I can afford any skiff. I believe I got a solid product for the money.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

My BT experience: I bought an almost new 2017 Mosquito after talking to the seller and Liz. Good sales and help from Liz. Had it less than a year and the deck kept staining. About 6-8 months from brand new, noticed the white non-skid was thinning showing the blue underneath. Sent pics to BT and they were prompt in getting back to me. Claimed they, as well as others, had received a bad batch of non-skid and mine was failing. Yes, it was all over the driveway at this point when I washed the skiff. I had to scrub and scrub on this stupid deck to get it clean. BT offered to repair at no charge but I had to send it back to FL. It was cheaper for me to ship it back than to drive it myself. Local bids were $3000-4000 so shipped its back with the same guy who delivered it for me. BT changed to Awl Grip, which was glossy and looked great. Added a casting platform and it looked brand new with no more problems with stains. Overall, fit and finish on my skiff were otherwise quite nice for a mid-40K skiff. I truly hated that skiff based on how stinking heavy it was and the draft. Please note, it was a loaded out center console (power pole, insulated cooler/jump seat/bait well, insulated rear hatches, etc. Even with the TM and TM battery not on board, this skiff was a 9" draft fore and aft (measured) with 3 adults (120#, 180 x 2). I liked some things about the hull but my opinion: to sharp of a bow entry (which is why it rides nice in chop), way too heavy and certainly not a 500# hull as advertised, poor primary stability and you better not walk the gunnels unless you want to swim and fairly hard to spin (sponsons stink). It did track fairly well but not a shallow draft skiff. I sold her in tip top condition and then picked up a barely used Chittum Laguna Madre II full carbon, lightly equipped non-tunnel from a MS member. The difference is truly night and day, but the price was almost 2x. I can literally pick up the bow or stern of my Chittum with a hull weight of around 350#. It will run in 4-5" and draft in about the same. It's absolutely 10X easier to pole than the Mosquito and dead quiet on the pole. The difference in how close I now get to fish is profound. It drives and handles like a Porsche. The BT was like a cheap Chevrolet. The BT also had an annoying problem of getting you wet as you got on plane, if you were sitting down. Same for coming off plain, unless you could come off straight into the wind. Overall, the Mosquito was too tippy. I had a Peterson trailer which came with only one safety chain and a folding tongue. For some reason, Peterson decided to make the tongue short enough that once the trailer was hooked to any vehicle, you could NOT open the tail gait or rear hatch. That was beyond annoying as you had to load truck, then hook up the skiff. Peterson also had height issues (not a dry launch model) as to hooking and unhooking on various inclines. I currently have a Ramlin raptor coated galvanized trailer for the Chittum and it's a 2018 model. I just replaced both tires as they were all of a sudden bald and delaminating. Turns out both bearing seals were leaking, which is interesting as I dry launch 99.5% of the time. Hubs have only been wet 2-3x. Mechanic said just bad seals. For some reason, was always repairing junk on the Mosquito. It was usually non-BT stuff like transducer, etc but the pump went out on the live well at less than 1 yr old. Perhaps was just that there are more things to break on the loaded BT, or maybe it was install quality. My Chittum has only engine, on board charger, push pole, all the lights, Simrad, center console with no jump seat, etc and was built as a bare bones fishing machine. That's the way I prefer a skiff. I have dealt with Hal and George at Chittum many times (almost built a new one) and their service is great. Just added a casting platform from them and their rep, Stephen Ford, even brought it back to Rockport at no charge to me. I've also ordered cushions for my cooler to match the skiff and great service. I'd build another Chittum in a heartbeat. Love HB but other than the Eldora, they are using 20+ year old technology and don't have the light weight skiff thing perfected. Chittum is in a class all by itself, IMO.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that work around the hinge and switches would not be acceptable on a 10,000.00 skiff. looks like a kid did it. I would have been pissed. some time's when people pick up a new shiny toy the shine makes their eyes glow and they go blind on seeing the details.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

then the 2nd guy who had to pay 3-4K to send the boat back to be re-gelcoated. no way in hell I would have eaten that.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Matts said:


> Chittum is in a class all by itself, IMO.


They have had a few stinkers too. Nobody is immune.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Matts said:


> My BT experience: I bought an almost new 2017 Mosquito after talking to the seller and Liz. Good sales and help from Liz. Had it less than a year and the deck kept staining. About 6-8 months from brand new, noticed the white non-skid was thinning showing the blue underneath. Sent pics to BT and they were prompt in getting back to me. Claimed they, as well as others, had received a bad batch of non-skid and mine was failing. Yes, it was all over the driveway at this point when I washed the skiff. I had to scrub and scrub on this stupid deck to get it clean. BT offered to repair at no charge but I had to send it back to FL. It was cheaper for me to ship it back than to drive it myself. Local bids were $3000-4000 so shipped its back with the same guy who delivered it for me. BT changed to Awl Grip, which was glossy and looked great. Added a casting platform and it looked brand new with no more problems with stains. Overall, fit and finish on my skiff were otherwise quite nice for a mid-40K skiff. I truly hated that skiff based on how stinking heavy it was and the draft. Please note, it was a loaded out center console (power pole, insulated cooler/jump seat/bait well, insulated rear hatches, etc. Even with the TM and TM battery not on board, this skiff was a 9" draft fore and aft (measured) with 3 adults (120#, 180 x 2). I liked some things about the hull but my opinion: to sharp of a bow entry (which is why it rides nice in chop), way too heavy and certainly not a 500# hull as advertised, poor primary stability and you better not walk the gunnels unless you want to swim and fairly hard to spin (sponsons stink). It did track fairly well but not a shallow draft skiff. I sold her in tip top condition and then picked up a barely used Chittum Laguna Madre II full carbon, lightly equipped non-tunnel from a MS member. The difference is truly night and day, but the price was almost 2x. I can literally pick up the bow or stern of my Chittum with a hull weight of around 350#. It will run in 4-5" and draft in about the same. It's absolutely 10X easier to pole than the Mosquito and dead quiet on the pole. The difference in how close I now get to fish is profound. It drives and handles like a Porsche. The BT was like a cheap Chevrolet. The BT also had an annoying problem of getting you wet as you got on plane, if you were sitting down. Same for coming off plain, unless you could come off straight into the wind. Overall, the Mosquito was too tippy. I had a Peterson trailer which came with only one safety chain and a folding tongue. For some reason, Peterson decided to make the tongue short enough that once the trailer was hooked to any vehicle, you could NOT open the tail gait or rear hatch. That was beyond annoying as you had to load truck, then hook up the skiff. Peterson also had height issues (not a dry launch model) as to hooking and unhooking on various inclines. I currently have a Ramlin raptor coated galvanized trailer for the Chittum and it's a 2018 model. I just replaced both tires as they were all of a sudden bald and delaminating. Turns out both bearing seals were leaking, which is interesting as I dry launch 99.5% of the time. Hubs have only been wet 2-3x. Mechanic said just bad seals. For some reason, was always repairing junk on the Mosquito. It was usually non-BT stuff like transducer, etc but the pump went out on the live well at less than 1 yr old. Perhaps was just that there are more things to break on the loaded BT, or maybe it was install quality. My Chittum has only engine, on board charger, push pole, all the lights, Simrad, center console with no jump seat, etc and was built as a bare bones fishing machine. That's the way I prefer a skiff. I have dealt with Hal and George at Chittum many times (almost built a new one) and their service is great. Just added a casting platform from them and their rep, Stephen Ford, even brought it back to Rockport at no charge to me. I've also ordered cushions for my cooler to match the skiff and great service. I'd build another Chittum in a heartbeat. Love HB but other than the Eldora, they are using 20+ year old technology and don't have the light weight skiff thing perfected. Chittum is in a class all by itself, IMO.


1 turd stinks up the whole room!!!
They need to address it!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

devrep said:


> then the 2nd guy who had to pay 3-4K to send the boat back to be re-gelcoated. no way in hell I would have eaten that.


I paid about 2K or less to have it shipped. The new awl grip looked great and cleaned VERY easily. No complaints about that job, other than The fact that I had to pay shipping. Since I was a second owner, BT claim they didn’t have to cover it anyway but they did so as a matter of good faith. Really that’s a bunch of garbage as the warranty on the finish should’ve been transferable to the new owner, in my opinion. So yeah that’s a point of contention they cost me $2000 and didn’t leave me with warm fuzzies about BT. Oh well. They sell a $30-$45,000 boat and it’s not usually terrible quality, unlike the original posters pictures Which I do show really poor quality craftsmanship.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

For the record, I’ve been really happy with the quality of my Ramlin. A guide buddy friend of mine just put one underneath his new house bay and loves it too but it’s brand new.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> They have had a few stinkers too. Nobody is immune.


True. Nobody is perfect. Chittum has a 10 yr hull warranty vs 5 for HB but for any major warranty work, you will be shipping back to Chittum. Minor stuff can be handled locally, as per Chittum.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

It’s a shame but this is the labor and production market we live in these days.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

devrep said:


> then the 2nd guy who had to pay 3-4K to send the boat back to be re-gelcoated. no way in hell I would have eaten that.


Paid 2K for shipping instead of paying 3-4K local Awl Grip repair. Sucked but I wanted the skiff in tip-top shape to sell it. It was like new when I sold it.


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

My top deck stains very easy as well. I have to use a power grout cleaner to get the deck clean after each use. Now I am wondering if that was builder error as well. I guess time will tell. I will update the forum as these things come up. Truly regret not taking a lot more time at delivery but I had a new shiny object in front me I could not wait to get back to Texas and play with. I have everything dialed in other than the fit and finish errors which I will have to hire someone local to fix, truly hoping I don't have anymore issues. Not exactly the experience I was hoping for after spending 45K on an 18'ft boat but I learned many lessons on what not to do next time.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Ghstillwell said:


> My top deck stains very easy as well. I have to use a power grout cleaner to get the deck clean after each use. Now I am wondering if that was builder error as well. I guess time will tell. I will update the forum as these things come up. Truly regret not taking a lot more time at delivery but I had a new shiny object in front me I could not wait to get back to Texas and play with. I have everything dialed in other than the fit and finish errors which I will have to hire someone local to fix, truly hoping I don't have anymore issues. Not exactly the experience I was hoping for after spending 45K on an 18'ft boat but I learned many lessons on what not to do next time.


I started off just using elbow grease, then the pressure washer, and then found some commercially available nonskid cleaner at Academy. Then the white nonskid all started coming off and hit the driveway so I had to have it redone. Regardless of why it happened, there was a major problem there. After three years of owning the Chittum, the deck is still beautiful, glossy and does not take up stains. Chittum however had ceramic coating applied to the entire boat motor and trailer at the time it was built three years ago, which I suspect now is in need of a reapplication. BT acted like the deck problem was not their fault but instead they said they got a bad batch of nonskid, but who knows. It look beautiful when it was repaired and look like an entirely different boat. Also, once they repaired it, the deck no longer held stains. I have course disclosed all this to the third owner and he was happy with the boat overall. I will say, the rest of the fit and finish on the he was nice, But it was quite disappointing to have the nonskid fail.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> It’s a shame but this is the labor and production market we live in these days.


bullshit. if your workers suck that badly then you inspect their work and correct it before it goes out the door.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Ghstillwell said:


> My top deck stains very easy as well. I have to use a power grout cleaner to get the deck clean after each use. Now I am wondering if that was builder error as well.


Granted you do have some legit issues, but this is getting a little ridiculous now. Take your issues up with Beavertail and give the internet a rest.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Granted you do have some legit issues, but this is getting a little ridiculous now. Take your issues up with Beavertail and give the internet a rest.


Agreed. I'd personally be talking lawyers if they don't make it right. I was fairly grateful they just agreed to cover my non-skid re-do as they claimed the stipulations of the warranty for finish only allowed the original owner to have coverage. However, you have a new skiff. I'd strong-arm them and let them know this not ok. Absolutely unacceptable for brand new skiff.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Granted you do have some legit issues, but this is getting a little ridiculous now. Take your issues up with Beavertail and give the internet a rest.


says the guy with the beavertail. are you that what to post and not post guy? people need to kbnow this stuff when they shop for an expensive toy.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I agreed. Potential buyers have a right to know what kind of product Beavertail is building.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

devrep said:


> bullshit. if your workers suck that badly then you inspect their work and correct it before it goes out the door.


i think you misunderstood my statement.
Service and product are slow sloppy and of poor quality all over the place these days. 
It’s amazing the way it has eroded the last 10 years.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I understood perfectly. it's not a justification to let a final product out the door like this.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

devrep said:


> I understood perfectly. it's not a justification to let a final product out the door like this.


Nobody was justifying anything. Just a statement of the current state of affairs.
I agree. My point was it’s a shame that it would be delivered in that shape. Sadly this is status quo these days.


----------



## Wolfmansbrother (Mar 4, 2021)

Hate to hear that, I fish a 2017 Mosquito and have to say that I’m quite impressed with it. Much more so than I thought I would be. I fished an HPX-T and then a waterman and I would rank the Mosquito leagues beyond the Mav and right there with the Waterman, granted the Maverick was a littler older (2006). I truly enjoyed the waterman, and the cust. service at Hells Bay was top notch, but Beavertail has been great to deal with for the one minor issue I’ve brought to them. Does it perform like a chittum? Surely not. Is it good enough for what I need and at a reasonable price point. Absolutely. I would buy another given the chance.

“Pedigree of skiffs” lol. Some skiff folks trip me out.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

devrep said:


> bullshit. if your workers suck that badly then you inspect their work and correct it before it goes out the door.


Definitely Agree - The product you turn out speaks volumes and if you truly value your customer base you would never deliver products lacking the quality shown or cussed and discussed here.

QA starts and ends with the builder and “Buyer should not have to Beware.” BT should address all these issues or they too will see the sun set on their business like so many others before them.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I bought a Vengeance in June on 2020. I did not get the Ramblin trailer, I use the old trailer from my previous skiff. I have reports from local Ramblin trailer owners not pleased with the axle/bearing performance.

The fit and finish on my vengeance was good. There were approximately a half dozen fit and finish items that I identified after bringing the boat home that needed correction and that were missed by me at purchase. I had flown in from Seattle and was off a bit. After reporting the deficiencies, The Beavertail representative came to my home, trailered the boat back to the factory , corrected all the problems and then redelivered the boat to my home on pine island. The boat has been flawless since then.

the images you posted on fit and finish on the boat are unacceptable and damage product confidence. The reported incorrect engine install is also unacceptable. I hope to hear a follow up report that the assembly, fabrication and inspection issues/causes have identified and corrected by Beavertail. Good design and materials are lost without a mind with wisdom, hands with skill and critical assessment in each phase of assembly.


----------



## minchyota (Nov 27, 2018)

I’ve always had awesome experiences over at Ram-Lin (but I am local).

That glasswork behind the switches though,  yikes... that would bother me.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Had a 2017 Mosquito on a Peterson trailer sold it and had a Vengeance built in 2019 on a Ramlin trailer

I had no problems on the Mosquito and Peterson trailer, the 2019 Ramlin trailer I had a problem with the torsion axle and the bunks were warped called ramlin and took it in to them and they practically rebuilt the whole trailer but I am only an hour or so from their factory (its pretty impressive)

I have had zero problems dealing with any warranty issue with Will or Liz and Ramlin so its such a shock to hear and see the photos, please keep us updated


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Good post (even with the apologists). Detailed your experience which is not unusual. Many people don't publicize their bad experiences so they can stay friendly with the company and live with bad service and/or quality. Glad you gave an unbiased review. Thanks.


----------



## Poon.Patrol (Jan 28, 2021)

I wonder if this is why there's always a used beavertail for sale.


----------



## Darkside (Oct 11, 2019)

Poon.Patrol said:


> I wonder if this is why there's always a used beavertail for sale.


I guess there's never any used HB's for sale either.


----------



## Gary Alan (Aug 3, 2019)

Ghstillwell said:


> I think its important for potential buyers to get more information before they purchase skiffs especially those of us who do not live in Florida. I am sure I will take the usually beating from BT loyalist for all this but none the less I would have liked to know some of these things prior to my purchase at BT. I met with Liz and Will in January 2021, flew to Florida so we could order in person. The process was smooth, everyone was very kind and it built confidence for me in my purchase. At this point the stories seem to be true. I took delivery of my boat in late June 2021, on the way home the bearings blew out in the trailer on both hubs. I reached out to Ramlin who said huh.... We can send you parts its easy to fix, if you were here you could just bring it to us. A week later I got one black seal for the back of one hub. Personally I was not going to run bearings that were blew out for 1200 miles 90% storm weather driving so I took the trailer to my shop and got it repaired at my own expense so the boat trailer would in fact be new.... since it was less than two weeks old. BT told me well we don't build the trailer so ... you will have to call Ramlin. When I installed my trolling motor I had to completely rebuild their connector that was never tested prior to delivery as it was not working. During the break in period the boat stalled out 7 times refusing to start for awhile six of those times finally starting after time, I was told by Eric ( no longer there ) just take the gas cap off and try to run it that way, we build over 100 boats a year and we never have issues so ... not sure what to tell you. The last time it left me stranded several miles off shore as it would not start. Turns out after having it inspected by a local Suzuki dealer BT had installed the rigging wrong and left a vent valve blocked in the motor that was supposed to be removed at install. I had to load my brand new boat at POC in 25 MPH winds under trolling motor power and ended up scratching the boat getting it on the trailer which didn't help my mood regarding all these issues. BT did offer to pay for the shop bill since it was their error and the buffing for the scratch but still no repayment for the trailer repairs. I had the 20 hour service done early because well at this point I didn't trust the build and wanted to be sure I didn't get left stranded miles out in the ocean again in 100 degree heat. Now that I have had a chance to run the boat I can tell you it is a true 7 inch draft with with two guys, tank of fuel and gear, 60HP will get you WOT to 34 MPH good cruising speed 4800RPM is 27MPH. The ride of the boat is outstanding but there are issues with the fit and finish. The front hatch has very visible sloppy work, the switch holes were drilled out to large and just left there as an eye sore and the fiberglass is cracked at the rear where someone got carried away installing the bumper guard. My honest review is after seeing how loyal their owners were and deciding not to go with a HB, Chittum or Mav I wish I had known they had issues with customer service after the sale. Getting responses to emails or phones calls was spotty through the whole process at best but I let it go thinking this is what happens when your dealing with a company who is so incredible. The truth is I just now have a new boat that I am confident is reliable and water ready. I have not been contacted about the Ramlin trailer repairs or the money Will assured me I would not have to pay for and I don't feel like I have been through an experience that is being advertised here and elsewhere for BT as a company. I expect I will be attacked for this by those who have had good experiences, my response to you is that I think the true character of a company is not how they treat customers when everything has gone right but how they treat you when there are issues. There are always going to be issues, its normal for any company but after all I went through including breaking in my boat for ten hours with it vented incorrectly only to be left holding the bill for trailer repairs and more. I am sorry, its not good business. Beavertails name is all over that trailer and they should have paid me for my inconvenience and took it up with Ramlin themselves. My honest opinion of BT is they advertise selling a Lexus experience and product but you really truly are buying a Corolla at best only without the customer service after the sale Toyota would give you. Also, I would say if you live in Florida it sounds like they treat you differently, if you can stop by Ramlin or BT they will take care of you but if you live out of State ...... Buyer beware you are on your own...... This is just the facts. I like Will and Liz and I think they are striving to deliver a premium product but Covid, their quick company growth and even a little pride has caused a slide in the experience for their customers like me when customer service after the sale is needed. I am attaching pictures and if you want proof of delivery just look at their instagram.... we took delivery all the way from Texas in late June, post is in July I think. In this case if your looking for a shallow water skiff that performs very well in rough water, you live in Florida and you are not looking for exeptional customer service after the sale then BT for the money is a good boat, if you don't live in Florida then buyer beware..... If you have issues you will be on your own. If your looking for exceptional or for what they advertise I would step up and spend some more money. I wish I had..... Hellsbay, Chittum, Maverick or maybe Sabine as they are local to me here in Texas. Lesson learned for me and I hope my review will help others shopping. If you have questions or need more info feel free to reach out to me. Also for those who bought new boats in the last year and are having venting issues.... look at the picture I attached and I have more if you need them of the rigging error from BT at install that caused all the vapor locking.
> View attachment 182622
> View attachment 182627
> View attachment 182628
> View attachment 182629


----------



## Gary Alan (Aug 3, 2019)

Ghstillwell said:


> I think its important for potential buyers to get more information before they purchase skiffs especially those of us who do not live in Florida. I am sure I will take the usually beating from BT loyalist for all this but none the less I would have liked to know some of these things prior to my purchase at BT. I met with Liz and Will in January 2021, flew to Florida so we could order in person. The process was smooth, everyone was very kind and it built confidence for me in my purchase. At this point the stories seem to be true. I took delivery of my boat in late June 2021, on the way home the bearings blew out in the trailer on both hubs. I reached out to Ramlin who said huh.... We can send you parts its easy to fix, if you were here you could just bring it to us. A week later I got one black seal for the back of one hub. Personally I was not going to run bearings that were blew out for 1200 miles 90% storm weather driving so I took the trailer to my shop and got it repaired at my own expense so the boat trailer would in fact be new.... since it was less than two weeks old. BT told me well we don't build the trailer so ... you will have to call Ramlin. When I installed my trolling motor I had to completely rebuild their connector that was never tested prior to delivery as it was not working. During the break in period the boat stalled out 7 times refusing to start for awhile six of those times finally starting after time, I was told by Eric ( no longer there ) just take the gas cap off and try to run it that way, we build over 100 boats a year and we never have issues so ... not sure what to tell you. The last time it left me stranded several miles off shore as it would not start. Turns out after having it inspected by a local Suzuki dealer BT had installed the rigging wrong and left a vent valve blocked in the motor that was supposed to be removed at install. I had to load my brand new boat at POC in 25 MPH winds under trolling motor power and ended up scratching the boat getting it on the trailer which didn't help my mood regarding all these issues. BT did offer to pay for the shop bill since it was their error and the buffing for the scratch but still no repayment for the trailer repairs. I had the 20 hour service done early because well at this point I didn't trust the build and wanted to be sure I didn't get left stranded miles out in the ocean again in 100 degree heat. Now that I have had a chance to run the boat I can tell you it is a true 7 inch draft with with two guys, tank of fuel and gear, 60HP will get you WOT to 34 MPH good cruising speed 4800RPM is 27MPH. The ride of the boat is outstanding but there are issues with the fit and finish. The front hatch has very visible sloppy work, the switch holes were drilled out to large and just left there as an eye sore and the fiberglass is cracked at the rear where someone got carried away installing the bumper guard. My honest review is after seeing how loyal their owners were and deciding not to go with a HB, Chittum or Mav I wish I had known they had issues with customer service after the sale. Getting responses to emails or phones calls was spotty through the whole process at best but I let it go thinking this is what happens when your dealing with a company who is so incredible. The truth is I just now have a new boat that I am confident is reliable and water ready. I have not been contacted about the Ramlin trailer repairs or the money Will assured me I would not have to pay for and I don't feel like I have been through an experience that is being advertised here and elsewhere for BT as a company. I expect I will be attacked for this by those who have had good experiences, my response to you is that I think the true character of a company is not how they treat customers when everything has gone right but how they treat you when there are issues. There are always going to be issues, its normal for any company but after all I went through including breaking in my boat for ten hours with it vented incorrectly only to be left holding the bill for trailer repairs and more. I am sorry, its not good business. Beavertails name is all over that trailer and they should have paid me for my inconvenience and took it up with Ramlin themselves. My honest opinion of BT is they advertise selling a Lexus experience and product but you really truly are buying a Corolla at best only without the customer service after the sale Toyota would give you. Also, I would say if you live in Florida it sounds like they treat you differently, if you can stop by Ramlin or BT they will take care of you but if you live out of State ...... Buyer beware you are on your own...... This is just the facts. I like Will and Liz and I think they are striving to deliver a premium product but Covid, their quick company growth and even a little pride has caused a slide in the experience for their customers like me when customer service after the sale is needed. I am attaching pictures and if you want proof of delivery just look at their instagram.... we took delivery all the way from Texas in late June, post is in July I think. In this case if your looking for a shallow water skiff that performs very well in rough water, you live in Florida and you are not looking for exeptional customer service after the sale then BT for the money is a good boat, if you don't live in Florida then buyer beware..... If you have issues you will be on your own. If your looking for exceptional or for what they advertise I would step up and spend some more money. I wish I had..... Hellsbay, Chittum, Maverick or maybe Sabine as they are local to me here in Texas. Lesson learned for me and I hope my review will help others shopping. If you have questions or need more info feel free to reach out to me. Also for those who bought new boats in the last year and are having venting issues.... look at the picture I attached and I have more if you need them of the rigging error from BT at install that caused all the vapor locking.
> View attachment 182622
> View attachment 182627
> View attachment 182628
> View attachment 182629


First off, sorry for your inconvenience and troubles with B.T.!
I was taught as a child that if you can afford the best, go for it. I also learned later there are skiffs worth holding onto for a lifetime with much TLC, and there are skiffs that are good for several years then are to be sold. I did my research and called professional guides who I know are well experienced in this department, and they both said, "if you can afford the Hell's Bay go for it; you won't be disappointed." I bought a Marquesa; it floats and runs beautifully. No issues, and the crew at H.B. are excellent, always willing to help. One guide specifically told me that his neighbor recently purchased a B.T. He too was very disappointed.
BT had NO problem taking your money; they should have had no problem standing behind their product!
There's nothing worse than buyer's remorse.
Good luck with your situation hope you get things right quickly.
G.A.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Being in the boat repair business. And personally owned or have spent many days in about every major skiff out there in the last 30 years. They all can have issues even HB and Chittum. Those early Chittums were a disaster. And everyone with early HBs had to have their decks cut out to replace leaky tanks. Don’t have room or time to talk about MGB products. But most of these issues don’t show to years later. That leaving the factory with such obvious issues is just shit work. It shouldn’t be up to the buyer to do the builders QC inspection on delivery. That should have been done days prior. That issue with the hatch triggered my OCD. That’s wasn’t done installing the hatch. That was a air void from a bad skin coat layup. It was a egg shell of gelcoat. So when it was pulled from the mold. The gelcoat stayed with the mold. And what you see is the “repair”. It looks like they used a toothbrush to apply the gelcoat. So they had since the day it was pulled from the mold most likely to fix it. They really need to tighten up the glass crew. Shit happens but letting shit leave the shop is unacceptable.
You should be able to loosen and center those breaker switches. Although you shouldn’t have to be doing that.
I have posted before about my love/hate relationship with Ramlin. They are great designs for launching and quality built. I have had four now from three different builders. But damn do I blow tires on long road trips with them. I think it’s the torsion spring rate is off for the light skiffs. They bounce too much causing heat and tread wear. Local trips under a couple of hours never had tire problems.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

Reelscreamer said:


> The trailer issue should have been taken up with Ramlin as BT has nothing to do with that. The other issues you speak of are very rare in any skiff from BT. As far as the customer service BT has been top notch when dealing with any issue. If I call and ask a question it is always answered the same day. Will and Liz work hard and have provided great customer service for me on multiple skiffs from BT. The company was big before covid building atleast 70 mosquitos a year so the growth is not part of the problem, I would assume covid is the big issue here with people not working or wanting to work anymore. If you want to pay 70k for one of those other skiffs you listed then that's good but don't expect the same thing from a 40k build. If you want these issues fixed I suggest taking your skiff to BT and they will gladly fix them.


Not as rare as you think. . I had a 2017 Mosquito, numerous issues.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

Ebailey23 said:


> I own a 2017 BT Mosquito, and I have not had one issue with the boat, motor, or trailer. However, mine came with a Peterson trailer. The only complaint I had was the slopping wire job, which I have been told at some point most manufacture wire jobs have to be redone anyways. I do not have the fit and finish issue that you have posted. However, you are saving 30-40k on this boat compared to the others. Fit and finish are expected to be less. I am not sure how your draft is deeper than advertised. I have never put mine to the test with a ruler. However, with 2-3 people, I can run shallower than I should be, and I can pole in spit. I when I am stuck in mud or sand, it is basically almost bare land. It is basically land when I am stuck in the mud or sand. I am sorry about your luck. I would say lemon law might apply unless BT, Ramlin, and Suzuki have gone from great to worst over 4 years.


Owned a 2017 mosquito and 7 inch draft with 2 people is spot on, you're not poling in spit. I've guided and run numerous skiffs in the last 20 years and just about all of them draft more than they say and most people don't actually measure true draft, I did. I also put a mark on a sponson at 5 inches, launched the boat and couldn't see the mark. Full tank of fuel and normal fishing load. Also had a wiring issue that cost me $700.00 due to BT splicing a wire instead of running it like they should have. Front hatch is crap and I promise you that boat weighs more than stated. Rub rail fell off, gel coat cracks, and gel coat breaking off in thumbnail size spots. They also don't pole all that well but the ride in a chop is pretty good. Went back to an old HB Waterman and couldn't be happier. And my Peterson trailer started eating tires.


----------



## Thomas Nugent (Jul 12, 2020)

that is such a bummer


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

If there were beavertail futures now is good time to short lol. 

It’s actually quite refreshing to hear some genuine feedback for a change. A lot of people are reluctant to provide negative feedback when they own said skiff.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

jonny said:


> Being in the boat repair business. And personally owned or have spent many days in about every major skiff out there in the last 30 years. They all can have issues even HB and Chittum. Those early Chittums were a disaster. And everyone with early HBs had to have their decks cut out to replace leaky tanks. Don’t have room or time to talk about MGB products. But most of these issues don’t show to years later. That leaving the factory with such obvious issues is just shit work. It shouldn’t be up to the buyer to do the builders QC inspection on delivery. That should have been done days prior. That issue with the hatch triggered my OCD. That’s wasn’t done installing the hatch. That was a air void from a bad skin coat layup. It was a egg shell of gelcoat. So when it was pulled from the mold. The gelcoat stayed with the mold. And what you see is the “repair”. It looks like they used a toothbrush to apply the gelcoat. So they had since the day it was pulled from the mold most likely to fix it. They really need to tighten up the glass crew. Shit happens but letting shit leave the shop is unacceptable.
> You should be able to loosen and center those breaker switches. Although you shouldn’t have to be doing that.
> I have posted before about my love/hate relationship with Ramlin. They are great designs for launching and quality built. I have had four now from three different builders. But damn do I blow tires on long road trips with them. I think it’s the torsion spring rate is off for the light skiffs. They bounce too much causing heat and tread wear. Local trips under a couple of hours never had tire problems.


I own an original '02 HB and yes the tank did leak. AFTER 17 YEARS. I didn't cut out the deck. HB put the new tank in through the hatch. Never cut out anything. I replaced the original bearings in the Ramlin....AFTER 14 years. I have exactly zero issues like the ones in the pics above and my skiff is almost 20 years old. My big project this year was put in a new drain tube since the 5200 on the drain tube had finally failed after 19 years. I did have some gelcoat and a hole repaired a couple years back. Someone shot a bullet through the bow during tarpon season.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

K3anderson said:


> Someone shot a bullet through the bow during tarpon season.


Must’ve been in their honey hole lol


----------



## bluechipfish (Jul 8, 2020)

I considered not posting this but whatever, hopefully beavertail’s new owners step their game up. As someone that’s spent time on many boats, including lots of offshore pedigree boats, I believe there’s typically right and wrong ways to do things when considering how a boat is outfitted.
My buddy took delivery of a brand new mosquito, and then a vengeance after he (and totally his fault) sank the mosquito.
Anyway, I was really surprised at some of the corners cut. The wiring was generally pretty poor. His jackplate switch would shock the hell out of him, the stereo wasn’t wired right, some finish issues on the smooth fiberglass surfaces, none of the holes drilled into the boat had any sealant, and there were no shut offs on below waterline fittings.

that said, the mosquito was a beast of a small skiff. It absolutely ate a biscayne chop, and poled pretty skinny.

just be an educated consumer when dealing with bt.. but also, I’d find it pretty unreasonable to have to request 4200 on fittings drilled into the boat or deck, that’s crazy.


----------



## Omar (Feb 4, 2017)

Bought a new vengeance this spring and had a great buying experience working with Liz and the team at BT. I’ve been 100% satisfied with the skiff and so far has exceeded my expectations. I only have 25 hours on the engine since I live in Dallas and can’t make it to the coast as much as I would like. I’ve primarily owned Bowriders/ wake boats and you hear the same type of feed back on those high end boats as well (Malibu, Nautique, Mastercraft etc). I bought a new Malibu in 17 and have had a great experience with the boat. Have had a few minor issues but nothing serious. You should see some of the feedback you see on the Malibu forums where people spend $185k all the way up to over $240k on a new boat and have issues. You normally only hear about the boat with issues vs the 100s of boats that are meeting expectations etc. point I’m making is every boat builder is going to have some issues and not be perfect every time. Even on a $240k wakeboard boat you have some BS were someone cut corners and was not caught before the boat left the factory. Just my 2 cents on my experiences. Hope they fix the OP’s boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> I own an original '02 HB and yes the tank did leak. AFTER 17 YEARS. I didn't cut out the deck. HB put the new tank in through the hatch. Never cut out anything. I replaced the original bearings in the Ramlin....AFTER 14 years. I have exactly zero issues like the ones in the pics above and my skiff is almost 20 years old. My big project this year was put in a new drain tube since the 5200 on the drain tube had finally failed after 19 years. I did have some gelcoat and a hole repaired a couple years back. Someone shot a bullet through the bow during tarpon season.


I bet you will stay out of my spot from now on!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> I did have some gelcoat and a hole repaired a couple years back. Someone shot a bullet through the bow during tarpon season.


You can't just casually mention someone shooting a hole in your boat. That's rude. At least tell the short version.


----------



## PaytonWP (Sep 17, 2020)

jmrodandgun said:


> You can't just casually mention someone shooting a hole in your boat. That's rude. At least tell the short version.


Prolly the guide with a crossbone buoy.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yeah I had my run ins with douche bag guides that think they own spots. Got in a couple of shouting matches over the years. Some direct threats but no gun play.😂
That jackass with the buoys is a classic. I can’t believe Yeti promotes that shit.


----------



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

jonny said:


> Yeah I had my run ins with douche bag guides that think they own spots. Got in a couple of shouting matches over the years. Some direct threats but no gun play.😂
> That jackass with the buoys is a classic. I can’t believe Yeti promotes that shit.


Won’t buy from Yeti or Orvis because they sponsor him.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Is there a video somewhere? Haven't heard of that one. Saw a video the other day of some "commercial" fisherman berating a guy on a kayak for being in "their spot" in the open ocean lol.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

K3anderson said:


> I own an original '02 HB and yes the tank did leak. AFTER 17 YEARS. I didn't cut out the deck. HB put the new tank in through the hatch. Never cut out anything. I replaced the original bearings in the Ramlin....AFTER 14 years. I have exactly zero issues like the ones in the pics above and my skiff is almost 20 years old. My big project this year was put in a new drain tube since the 5200 on the drain tube had finally failed after 19 years. I did have some gelcoat and a hole repaired a couple years back. Someone shot a bullet through the bow during tarpon season.


I wanna hear that story!


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Picked up my Mosquito in Oct ‘19 and hauled it down to South Padre in TX no issues. I did have a relay go out on the jack plate early on and just fixed it and moved on. I still have the same ear to ear grin on my face I had when I first picked it up. Love that skiff.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> You can't just casually mention someone shooting a hole in your boat. That's rude. At least tell the short version.


I wish it was a cooler story, but, I was out with my son and while cooling off I saw what I thought was a leaf stuck to the hull. It wasn't. Someone a shot through the bow. I don't know when it happened. Whether it was when it was on the lift or when we were out tarpon fishing at some point. There's a similar color skiff to mine that a couple people had called me about that was cutting people off etc. Can only assume someone thought it was the same one and took a shot at it. Or it was just a stray round from somewhere. 

The bullet went right through the hull near the bow eye. I patched it for the rest of the season and then HB patched it for me when I got the new tank.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> I wish it was a cooler story, but, I was out with my son and while cooling off I saw what I thought was a leaf stuck to the hull. It wasn't. Someone a shot through the bow. I don't know when it happened. Whether it was when it was on the lift or when we were out tarpon fishing at some point. There's a similar color skiff to mine that a couple people had called me about that was cutting people off etc. Can only assume someone thought it was the same one and took a shot at it. Or it was just a stray round from somewhere.
> 
> The bullet went right through the hull near the bow eye. I patched it for the rest of the season and then HB patched it for me when I got the new tank.


Here’s after I drilled out the area to putty it up before the real fix.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

LLMflyfisher said:


> Picked up my Mosquito in Oct ‘19 and hauled it down to South Padre in TX no issues. I did have a relay go out on the jack plate early on and just fixed it and moved on. I still have the same ear to ear grin on my face I had when I first picked it up. Love that skiff.


Did you buy my blue 2017?


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Matts said:


> Did you buy my blue 2017?


No sir that wasn’t me


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> Here’s after I drilled out the area to putty it up before the real fix.
> View attachment 183368


Reminds me of the time I had an AK47 round come through my “hardened” roof in Balad Iraq, 08’ and popped me on the cranium, left a big welt, couldn’t wear my pot for a couple days after😡, the round is in my retirement box…


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Holy crap!!! What happened here? I went to bed last night with some really good answers and this afternoon this thread looks like the OK Coral. I do understand him and I too would be pissed if my new high end boat had those flaws that he posted. I know most customers of BT have not had this experience, but he did and he shouldn’t be attacked because he posted his facts. A company as well known as BT should have never let this get out if they care about them selves. My choice had nothing to do with his post because I made it earlier today before I read it. I saw the Eldora in person, and it will do everything I want and nothing I don’t want. High price?? Well that’s for each potential customer to decide. No one is forcing a sale anywhere. I placed an order for one and can’t wait to see it. As for Hells Bay treatment, everyone was very pleasant and I got everything I was expecting. Even a very lengthy tour of the facility and the entire process of how rack boat is built. Peace everybody, fishing and boats are supposed to be fun and stress relieving.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

good on you STR. nicely stated. Good luck with your new ride.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> Someone shot a bullet through the bow during tarpon season.


Were you at Craig Key?

Funny story, a buddy of mine just found and got a very good deal on an '08 Gordon Waterman 16. When he drove out of state to see/buy the boat he called me and told me that the owner, in the interest of full disclosure, told him about and showed him what he thought was a .22 bullet hole. It was the weep hole under the chine that Gordons had so the small area right at the bow can dry (in the event water seeped through the pop up cleat or bow eye).


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

redchaser said:


> Were you at Craig Key?
> 
> Funny story, a buddy of mine just found and got a very good deal on an '08 Gordon Waterman 16. When he drove out of state to see/buy the boat he called me and told me that the owner, in the interest of full disclosure, told him about and showed him what he thought was a .22 bullet hole. It was the weep hole under the chine that Gordons had so the small area right at the bow can dry (in the event water seeped through the pop up cleat or bow eye).


No, all HB’s have that hole. This was a straight up bullet


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Now this gentlemen, has been a classic MS read! HB vs Chittum vs BT vs MGB, skiff with bullet holes, people post shaming people telling post shamers to eat it, war stories.....just need a tiller vs side console discussion and this one would have to be pinned to the top of the general discussion thread. Thank you for making my duty day entertaining guy.

And to the OP sorry you feel like you got duped on the skiff. I'd be pissed too if I spent that kind of money one a very well known skiff.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I was told that was a gas fume vent hole, was also on my HB pro.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

AZ_squid said:


> Now this gentlemen, has been a classic MS read! HB vs Chittum vs BT vs MGB, skiff with bullet holes, people post shaming people telling post shamers to eat it, war stories.....just need a tiller vs side console discussion and this one would have to be pinned to the top of the general discussion thread. Thank you for making my duty day entertaining guy.
> 
> And to the OP sorry you feel like you got duped on the skiff. I'd be pissed too if I spent that kind of money one a very well known skiff.


Come on. You know center consoles balance better than side consoles anyway.


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

kjnengr said:


> Come on. You know center consoles balance better than side consoles anyway.


That's why ya gotta go offset center console!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

AZ_squid said:


> Now this gentlemen, has been a classic MS read! HB vs Chittum vs BT vs MGB, skiff with bullet holes, people post shaming people telling post shamers to eat it, war stories.....just need a tiller vs side console discussion and this one would have to be pinned to the top of the general discussion thread. Thank you for making my duty day entertaining guy.
> 
> And to the OP sorry you feel like you got duped on the skiff. I'd be pissed too if I spent that kind of money one a very well known skiff.


We also need to veer off into full carbon vs glass vs 50/50


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

redchaser said:


> We also need to veer off into full carbon vs glass vs 50/50


I prefer 45/55 personally, lol


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Sounds like my experience with Prodigy, and when I complained lots of people just told me I am the dumb one so I just left it and won't buy another boat there. Their service was garbage, and basically ignored me after I had problems or questions. Trailer completely fell apart. Completely. Quality of the build had issues. I could have paid 15k less and got something a little better.

As for the trailer, the one that sold you the trailer is the one responsible, not just the manufacturer.

That being said I love my BT, I like other BT guys coming over and checking it out and commenting, I don't have any of the quality issues. It performs well. But I did call them asking for them to refit it, the cushions are shot, maybe redo the underside, I can't remember it was a list of like 6 items I figured would cost 10k or so. When I called I was about 60 days out and said hey I was wondering how I get set up to refit my Strike I'll be coming through there in 2 months and would love to drop it off on my way through and you guys can get to it when your available. They said " We aren't available, try someone else." That was that. 

As a business owner, if you have a problem, your going to get a representative at your location immediately to solve your problem. At that point is when we determine the cause and if we should repair it. We almost always do unless its obvious malpractice by the property owner.


----------



## Martvan (Jul 28, 2021)

Interesting , my mosquito hasn’t had any issues yet and no crappy fiberglass issues, sorry to hear that. I have gone through some sketchy bays to the point I thought I may sink amd the boat has not got a fiberglass issue


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ghstillwell said:


> I think its important for potential buyers to get more information before they purchase skiffs especially those of us who do not live in Florida. I am sure I will take the usually beating from BT loyalist for all this but none the less I would have liked to know some of these things prior to my purchase at BT. I met with Liz and Will in January 2021, flew to Florida so we could order in person. The process was smooth, everyone was very kind and it built confidence for me in my purchase. At this point the stories seem to be true. I took delivery of my boat in late June 2021, on the way home the bearings blew out in the trailer on both hubs. I reached out to Ramlin who said huh.... We can send you parts its easy to fix, if you were here you could just bring it to us. A week later I got one black seal for the back of one hub. Personally I was not going to run bearings that were blew out for 1200 miles 90% storm weather driving so I took the trailer to my shop and got it repaired at my own expense so the boat trailer would in fact be new.... since it was less than two weeks old. BT told me well we don't build the trailer so ... you will have to call Ramlin. When I installed my trolling motor I had to completely rebuild their connector that was never tested prior to delivery as it was not working. During the break in period the boat stalled out 7 times refusing to start for awhile six of those times finally starting after time, I was told by Eric ( no longer there ) just take the gas cap off and try to run it that way, we build over 100 boats a year and we never have issues so ... not sure what to tell you. The last time it left me stranded several miles off shore as it would not start. Turns out after having it inspected by a local Suzuki dealer BT had installed the rigging wrong and left a vent valve blocked in the motor that was supposed to be removed at install. I had to load my brand new boat at POC in 25 MPH winds under trolling motor power and ended up scratching the boat getting it on the trailer which didn't help my mood regarding all these issues. BT did offer to pay for the shop bill since it was their error and the buffing for the scratch but still no repayment for the trailer repairs. I had the 20 hour service done early because well at this point I didn't trust the build and wanted to be sure I didn't get left stranded miles out in the ocean again in 100 degree heat. Now that I have had a chance to run the boat I can tell you it is a true 7 inch draft with with two guys, tank of fuel and gear, 60HP will get you WOT to 34 MPH good cruising speed 4800RPM is 27MPH. The ride of the boat is outstanding but there are issues with the fit and finish. The front hatch has very visible sloppy work, the switch holes were drilled out to large and just left there as an eye sore and the fiberglass is cracked at the rear where someone got carried away installing the bumper guard. My honest review is after seeing how loyal their owners were and deciding not to go with a HB, Chittum or Mav I wish I had known they had issues with customer service after the sale. Getting responses to emails or phones calls was spotty through the whole process at best but I let it go thinking this is what happens when your dealing with a company who is so incredible. The truth is I just now have a new boat that I am confident is reliable and water ready. I have not been contacted about the Ramlin trailer repairs or the money Will assured me I would not have to pay for and I don't feel like I have been through an experience that is being advertised here and elsewhere for BT as a company. I expect I will be attacked for this by those who have had good experiences, my response to you is that I think the true character of a company is not how they treat customers when everything has gone right but how they treat you when there are issues. There are always going to be issues, its normal for any company but after all I went through including breaking in my boat for ten hours with it vented incorrectly only to be left holding the bill for trailer repairs and more. I am sorry, its not good business. Beavertails name is all over that trailer and they should have paid me for my inconvenience and took it up with Ramlin themselves. My honest opinion of BT is they advertise selling a Lexus experience and product but you really truly are buying a Corolla at best only without the customer service after the sale Toyota would give you. Also, I would say if you live in Florida it sounds like they treat you differently, if you can stop by Ramlin or BT they will take care of you but if you live out of State ...... Buyer beware you are on your own...... This is just the facts. I like Will and Liz and I think they are striving to deliver a premium product but Covid, their quick company growth and even a little pride has caused a slide in the experience for their customers like me when customer service after the sale is needed. I am attaching pictures and if you want proof of delivery just look at their instagram.... we took delivery all the way from Texas in late June, post is in July I think. In this case if your looking for a shallow water skiff that performs very well in rough water, you live in Florida and you are not looking for exeptional customer service after the sale then BT for the money is a good boat, if you don't live in Florida then buyer beware..... If you have issues you will be on your own. If your looking for exceptional or for what they advertise I would step up and spend some more money. I wish I had..... Hellsbay, Chittum, Maverick or maybe Sabine as they are local to me here in Texas. Lesson learned for me and I hope my review will help others shopping. If you have questions or need more info feel free to reach out to me. Also for those who bought new boats in the last year and are having venting issues.... look at the picture I attached and I have more if you need them of the rigging error from BT at install that caused all the vapor locking.
> View attachment 182622
> View attachment 182627
> View attachment 182628
> View attachment 182629


Been away from the forum (and FL) for awhile due to work travel abroad, but home now and checking in. I had a 2016 Mosquito on a Peterson trailer/60 Suzuki purchased new from Liz and Will. I was very surprised to read this story due to the wonderful experience I had with my BT. Some minor issues (bad fuel gauge from Suzuki and a tiny chip in the forward hatch), but they were dealt with quickly and professionally, no cost to me. Not doubting anything here, just surprised. After reading through 5 pages of posts, I'm curious about the final final ending? Did BT ever contact you to address the issues or compensate you for repairs made by a shop in your area? Did Ramlin ever make good on the trailer? Sorry to hear about this and hope it worked out for you in the end.


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

Tango1 said:


> Been away from the forum (and FL) for awhile due to work travel abroad, but home now and checking in. I had a 2016 Mosquito on a Peterson trailer/60 Suzuki purchased new from Liz and Will. I was very surprised to read this story due to the wonderful experience I had with my BT. Some minor issues (bad fuel gauge from Suzuki and a tiny chip in the forward hatch), but they were dealt with quickly and professionally, no cost to me. Not doubting anything here, just surprised. After reading through 5 pages of posts, I'm curious about the final final ending? Did BT ever contact you to address the issues or compensate you for repairs made by a shop in your area? Did Ramlin ever make good on the trailer? Sorry to hear about this and hope it worked out for you in the end.


Update: Ramlin never contacted me regarding the trailer repairs. Wil told me personally over the phone I would not have to pay for the trailer repairs and I was never able to contact him again, never heard from Ramlin either. I spent over two months testing my boat and having it fail to start after an hour of run time. I did this locally on a small fresh water lake for safety reasons. When I finally had enough I took it to a well rated Suzuki recommended shop with 17 hours on it and paid over 1200.00 for the rigging repairs, my 20 hour service and the cost of having them inspect all components after finding out the running issue was BT's fault. I was not comfortable running it anymore without being 100% sure. Liz sent me a check for around 300 to cover the cost of the inspection, buffing a scratch caused by loading with no power in POC on a 20MPH wind day. Should they have paid the bill after two months of no return calls, emails and me finding out my first 17 hours of run time the fuel system was vented wrong the whole time during break in? I think a good business would have but to be fair lets say most wouldn't. The trailer repairs are another 300.00 plus dollars so basically it took me 2.5 months and 1500 plus dollars to get a boat motor and trailer that was new, correct and to date I have been paid 300.00 for all that frustration. Now, I think I have very fair here. I researched skiffs for two years prior to buying my BT. I do not believe this is typical and its disappointing that I had to go through this but now that I see they sold the business I think I got caught in the middle of a perfect storm. Covid, supply chain issues, selling your business etc. Now that the boat is fixed and I have had a chance to run it I will say I love it! It poles like a dream, handles large chop better than any boat I have ever owned, now that I have the weight balanced right it will get it up and run in 10 to 12 inches and drift in 6". I personally am always looking for a Lexus experience when I spend money and I really thought I would get that experience with BT and I didn't. I don't think this is typical for BT. I will stick with my original comments and say if your local to the shop you should buy with confidence but if your out of State I would be very careful when making your choice and just know that IF you have issues your experience may be much different than what you read about online. Now that there is new ownership I want to be fair and say the product now that its up and running ( besides the minor glass and cosmetic issues ) is fantastic. I stand by my comment you should know your buying a Toyota corrolla rather than a Lexus. A premium company never would have let this skiff leave the shop with the glass issues and technical issues I had AND service after the sale would have looked much different. I hope this review helpful as I have tried to be as fair as possible. The videos of this product narrated by Liz state directly we build the finest quality skiffs available with the finest attention to detail, fit and finish. This is not true based on my experience and if it were true then there is room for one more skiff company in the world, one that will put out an exceptional product and experience exactly like the one BT advertised. I wish the new owners good luck, if they can improve the customer experience after the sale, improve the pre delivery inspection process, make a few tweaks to the customer service side of the business then they could become the company they claim to be in there videos in the future.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you for the update, despite it being very disappointing. Sadly, you see this kind of thing all too often as a business goes through changes of ownership, economic conditions and market trends. Glad to hear you're enjoying it now.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Ghstillwell said:


> Update: Ramlin never contacted me regarding the trailer repairs. Wil told me personally over the phone I would not have to pay for the trailer repairs and I was never able to contact him again, never heard from Ramlin either. I spent over two months testing my boat and having it fail to start after an hour of run time. I did this locally on a small fresh water lake for safety reasons. When I finally had enough I took it to a well rated Suzuki recommended shop with 17 hours on it and paid over 1200.00 for the rigging repairs, my 20 hour service and the cost of having them inspect all components after finding out the running issue was BT's fault. I was not comfortable running it anymore without being 100% sure. Liz sent me a check for around 300 to cover the cost of the inspection, buffing a scratch caused by loading with no power in POC on a 20MPH wind day. Should they have paid the bill after two months of no return calls, emails and me finding out my first 17 hours of run time the fuel system was vented wrong the whole time during break in? I think a good business would have but to be fair lets say most wouldn't. The trailer repairs are another 300.00 plus dollars so basically it took me 2.5 months and 1500 plus dollars to get a boat motor and trailer that was new, correct and to date I have been paid 300.00 for all that frustration. Now, I think I have very fair here. I researched skiffs for two years prior to buying my BT. I do not believe this is typical and its disappointing that I had to go through this but now that I see they sold the business I think I got caught in the middle of a perfect storm. Covid, supply chain issues, selling your business etc. Now that the boat is fixed and I have had a chance to run it I will say I love it! It poles like a dream, handles large chop better than any boat I have ever owned, now that I have the weight balanced right it will get it up and run in 10 to 12 inches and drift in 6". I personally am always looking for a Lexus experience when I spend money and I really thought I would get that experience with BT and I didn't. I don't think this is typical for BT. I will stick with my original comments and say if your local to the shop you should buy with confidence but if your out of State I would be very careful when making your choice and just know that IF you have issues your experience may be much different than what you read about online. Now that there is new ownership I want to be fair and say the product now that its up and running ( besides the minor glass and cosmetic issues ) is fantastic. I stand by my comment you should know your buying a Toyota corrolla rather than a Lexus. A premium company never would have let this skiff leave the shop with the glass issues and technical issues I had AND service after the sale would have looked much different. I hope this review helpful as I have tried to be as fair as possible. The videos of this product narrated by Liz state directly we build the finest quality skiffs available with the finest attention to detail, fit and finish. This is not true based on my experience and if it were true then there is room for one more skiff company in the world, one that will put out an exceptional product and experience exactly like the one BT advertised. I wish the new owners good luck, if they can improve the customer experience after the sale, improve the pre delivery inspection process, make a few tweaks to the customer service side of the business then they could become the company they claim to be in there videos in the future.


Wow. I’m sorry for your troubles. Nobody should have to go through this with a new skiff purchase.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

As a business owner it’s crazy to me they don’t apologize to you right here and send you a check for $3000 bucks. I’m sure they have read this.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Ghgillwell
I do appreciate you standing tall, being honorable and taking the high road in all your public communications. That is much.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Tango1 said:


> Thank you for the update, despite it being very disappointing. Sadly, you see this kind of thing all too often as a business goes through changes of ownership, economic conditions and market trends. Glad to hear you're enjoying it now.


This happened 4 months before BT was sold. And the pictures dont show "market trends" or "economic conditions". They show poor quality.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Drifter said:


> As a business owner it’s crazy to me they don’t apologize to you right here and send you a check for $3000 bucks. I’m sure they have read this.


absolutely. I’d simply demand full reimbursement or have a lawyer do the same.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> This happened 4 months before BT was sold


Perhaps you've never sold a business but that doesn't happen overnight. It is quite likely that they were embroiled in this process at this time. Doesn't make the experience acceptable but very well may have been a contributing factor.

Since I'm in line for a new skiff from them, I'll find out first hand how Harry and Ann take this forward. My current BT had/has none of the issues experienced here but it was built two years ago - very different environment all the way around.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> This happened 4 months before BT was sold. And the pictures dont show "market trends" or "economic conditions". They show poor quality.


My point was that numerous factors can result in these quality-customer service issues at once strong companies. I'm not excusing anything here.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

To me it matters none on mistakes made unless they are egregious. It’s how they rectify those mistakes.

Its not hard to just do what’s right. They lost more with this post than they gained by not doing so. IMHO


----------



## Duncan.C09 (Jul 21, 2021)

ebr said:


> Perhaps you've never sold a business but that doesn't happen overnight. It is quite likely that they were embroiled in this process at this time. Doesn't make the experience acceptable but very well may have been a contributing factor.
> 
> Since I'm in line for a new skiff from them, I'll find out first hand how Harry and Ann take this forward. My current BT had/has none of the issues experienced here but it was built two years ago - very different environment all the way around.


I'll be picking my new build up in a week. Dealing with Harry and Ann has been very professional and easy so far. I'm not concerned as most of the builds have been good quality in the past. But I will post the build once I inspect it next week for anyone wondering. Has anyone on here picked one up and had issues in the past month or so?


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

I picked up my mosquito 2 months ago. I believe I was one of the first deliveries with Harry and Ann. Will and Liz were also there on pickup.
Overall my experience has been awesome. The boat is phenomenal. Exceeded my expectations when it comes to quality of work.

During engine break in I had some weird throttle issues. Felt like it wasn’t getting full throttle but the issue was intermittent. I called Liz in the morning and they made arraignments to have me come by and have them take a look same day. They found the throttle cable was not properly crimped at one end and ended up failing ( not Beavertail fault) Got a new cable and was out of there in an hour. The shop guys were awesome and took care of it quickly. They also took care of some little things that are not standard with the purchase but they hooked me up anyway.

just went through my 20 hour service. Not a single issue.

I have nothing but great things to say about that operation.


----------



## Beavertail Skiffs (Sep 8, 2015)

Ghstillwell said:


> I think its important for potential buyers to get more information before they purchase skiffs especially those of us who do not live in Florida. I am sure I will take the usually beating from BT loyalist for all this but none the less I would have liked to know some of these things prior to my purchase at BT. I met with Liz and Will in January 2021, flew to Florida so we could order in person. The process was smooth, everyone was very kind and it built confidence for me in my purchase. At this point the stories seem to be true. I took delivery of my boat in late June 2021, on the way home the bearings blew out in the trailer on both hubs. I reached out to Ramlin who said huh.... We can send you parts its easy to fix, if you were here you could just bring it to us. A week later I got one black seal for the back of one hub. Personally I was not going to run bearings that were blew out for 1200 miles 90% storm weather driving so I took the trailer to my shop and got it repaired at my own expense so the boat trailer would in fact be new.... since it was less than two weeks old. BT told me well we don't build the trailer so ... you will have to call Ramlin. When I installed my trolling motor I had to completely rebuild their connector that was never tested prior to delivery as it was not working. During the break in period the boat stalled out 7 times refusing to start for awhile six of those times finally starting after time, I was told by Eric ( no longer there ) just take the gas cap off and try to run it that way, we build over 100 boats a year and we never have issues so ... not sure what to tell you. The last time it left me stranded several miles off shore as it would not start. Turns out after having it inspected by a local Suzuki dealer BT had installed the rigging wrong and left a vent valve blocked in the motor that was supposed to be removed at install. I had to load my brand new boat at POC in 25 MPH winds under trolling motor power and ended up scratching the boat getting it on the trailer which didn't help my mood regarding all these issues. BT did offer to pay for the shop bill since it was their error and the buffing for the scratch but still no repayment for the trailer repairs. I had the 20 hour service done early because well at this point I didn't trust the build and wanted to be sure I didn't get left stranded miles out in the ocean again in 100 degree heat. Now that I have had a chance to run the boat I can tell you it is a true 7 inch draft with with two guys, tank of fuel and gear, 60HP will get you WOT to 34 MPH good cruising speed 4800RPM is 27MPH. The ride of the boat is outstanding but there are issues with the fit and finish. The front hatch has very visible sloppy work, the switch holes were drilled out to large and just left there as an eye sore and the fiberglass is cracked at the rear where someone got carried away installing the bumper guard. My honest review is after seeing how loyal their owners were and deciding not to go with a HB, Chittum or Mav I wish I had known they had issues with customer service after the sale. Getting responses to emails or phones calls was spotty through the whole process at best but I let it go thinking this is what happens when your dealing with a company who is so incredible. The truth is I just now have a new boat that I am confident is reliable and water ready. I have not been contacted about the Ramlin trailer repairs or the money Will assured me I would not have to pay for and I don't feel like I have been through an experience that is being advertised here and elsewhere for BT as a company. I expect I will be attacked for this by those who have had good experiences, my response to you is that I think the true character of a company is not how they treat customers when everything has gone right but how they treat you when there are issues. There are always going to be issues, its normal for any company but after all I went through including breaking in my boat for ten hours with it vented incorrectly only to be left holding the bill for trailer repairs and more. I am sorry, its not good business. Beavertails name is all over that trailer and they should have paid me for my inconvenience and took it up with Ramlin themselves. My honest opinion of BT is they advertise selling a Lexus experience and product but you really truly are buying a Corolla at best only without the customer service after the sale Toyota would give you. Also, I would say if you live in Florida it sounds like they treat you differently, if you can stop by Ramlin or BT they will take care of you but if you live out of State ...... Buyer beware you are on your own...... This is just the facts. I like Will and Liz and I think they are striving to deliver a premium product but Covid, their quick company growth and even a little pride has caused a slide in the experience for their customers like me when customer service after the sale is needed. I am attaching pictures and if you want proof of delivery just look at their instagram.... we took delivery all the way from Texas in late June, post is in July I think. In this case if your looking for a shallow water skiff that performs very well in rough water, you live in Florida and you are not looking for exeptional customer service after the sale then BT for the money is a good boat, if you don't live in Florida then buyer beware..... If you have issues you will be on your own. If your looking for exceptional or for what they advertise I would step up and spend some more money. I wish I had..... Hellsbay, Chittum, Maverick or maybe Sabine as they are local to me here in Texas. Lesson learned for me and I hope my review will help others shopping. If you have questions or need more info feel free to reach out to me. Also for those who bought new boats in the last year and are having venting issues.... look at the picture I attached and I have more if you need them of the rigging error from BT at install that caused all the vapor locking.
> View attachment 182622
> View attachment 182627
> View attachment 182628
> View attachment 182629





Ghstillwell said:


> I think its important for potential buyers to get more information before they purchase skiffs especially those of us who do not live in Florida. I am sure I will take the usually beating from BT loyalist for all this but none the less I would have liked to know some of these things prior to my purchase at BT. I met with Liz and Will in January 2021, flew to Florida so we could order in person. The process was smooth, everyone was very kind and it built confidence for me in my purchase. At this point the stories seem to be true. I took delivery of my boat in late June 2021, on the way home the bearings blew out in the trailer on both hubs. I reached out to Ramlin who said huh.... We can send you parts its easy to fix, if you were here you could just bring it to us. A week later I got one black seal for the back of one hub. Personally I was not going to run bearings that were blew out for 1200 miles 90% storm weather driving so I took the trailer to my shop and got it repaired at my own expense so the boat trailer would in fact be new.... since it was less than two weeks old. BT told me well we don't build the trailer so ... you will have to call Ramlin. When I installed my trolling motor I had to completely rebuild their connector that was never tested prior to delivery as it was not working. During the break in period the boat stalled out 7 times refusing to start for awhile six of those times finally starting after time, I was told by Eric ( no longer there ) just take the gas cap off and try to run it that way, we build over 100 boats a year and we never have issues so ... not sure what to tell you. The last time it left me stranded several miles off shore as it would not start. Turns out after having it inspected by a local Suzuki dealer BT had installed the rigging wrong and left a vent valve blocked in the motor that was supposed to be removed at install. I had to load my brand new boat at POC in 25 MPH winds under trolling motor power and ended up scratching the boat getting it on the trailer which didn't help my mood regarding all these issues. BT did offer to pay for the shop bill since it was their error and the buffing for the scratch but still no repayment for the trailer repairs. I had the 20 hour service done early because well at this point I didn't trust the build and wanted to be sure I didn't get left stranded miles out in the ocean again in 100 degree heat. Now that I have had a chance to run the boat I can tell you it is a true 7 inch draft with with two guys, tank of fuel and gear, 60HP will get you WOT to 34 MPH good cruising speed 4800RPM is 27MPH. The ride of the boat is outstanding but there are issues with the fit and finish. The front hatch has very visible sloppy work, the switch holes were drilled out to large and just left there as an eye sore and the fiberglass is cracked at the rear where someone got carried away installing the bumper guard. My honest review is after seeing how loyal their owners were and deciding not to go with a HB, Chittum or Mav I wish I had known they had issues with customer service after the sale. Getting responses to emails or phones calls was spotty through the whole process at best but I let it go thinking this is what happens when your dealing with a company who is so incredible. The truth is I just now have a new boat that I am confident is reliable and water ready. I have not been contacted about the Ramlin trailer repairs or the money Will assured me I would not have to pay for and I don't feel like I have been through an experience that is being advertised here and elsewhere for BT as a company. I expect I will be attacked for this by those who have had good experiences, my response to you is that I think the true character of a company is not how they treat customers when everything has gone right but how they treat you when there are issues. There are always going to be issues, its normal for any company but after all I went through including breaking in my boat for ten hours with it vented incorrectly only to be left holding the bill for trailer repairs and more. I am sorry, its not good business. Beavertails name is all over that trailer and they should have paid me for my inconvenience and took it up with Ramlin themselves. My honest opinion of BT is they advertise selling a Lexus experience and product but you really truly are buying a Corolla at best only without the customer service after the sale Toyota would give you. Also, I would say if you live in Florida it sounds like they treat you differently, if you can stop by Ramlin or BT they will take care of you but if you live out of State ...... Buyer beware you are on your own...... This is just the facts. I like Will and Liz and I think they are striving to deliver a premium product but Covid, their quick company growth and even a little pride has caused a slide in the experience for their customers like me when customer service after the sale is needed. I am attaching pictures and if you want proof of delivery just look at their instagram.... we took delivery all the way from Texas in late June, post is in July I think. In this case if your looking for a shallow water skiff that performs very well in rough water, you live in Florida and you are not looking for exeptional customer service after the sale then BT for the money is a good boat, if you don't live in Florida then buyer beware..... If you have issues you will be on your own. If your looking for exceptional or for what they advertise I would step up and spend some more money. I wish I had..... Hellsbay, Chittum, Maverick or maybe Sabine as they are local to me here in Texas. Lesson learned for me and I hope my review will help others shopping. If you have questions or need more info feel free to reach out to me. Also for those who bought new boats in the last year and are having venting issues.... look at the picture I attached and I have more if you need them of the rigging error from BT at install that caused all the vapor locking.
> View attachment 182622
> View attachment 182627
> View attachment 182628
> View attachment 182629


We are sorry to hear that you had a bad experience with your Beavertail Skiffs Mosquito. As new owners of the business, we are committed to providing an exceptional customer experience before, during and - even more importantly - after the sale. Your post clearly and fairly outlines areas where the company previously fell short of that mission, so we welcome the opportunity to learn more and see what we can do to resolve any existing concerns you may have. Please contact us at 941-705-2090. We look forward to speaking with you.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Beavertail Skiffs said:


> We are sorry to hear that you had a bad experience with your Beavertail Skiffs Mosquito. As new owners of the business, we are committed to providing an exceptional customer experience before, during and - even more importantly - after the sale. Your post clearly and fairly outlines areas where the company previously fell short of that mission, so we welcome the opportunity to learn more and see what we can do to resolve any existing concerns you may have. Please contact us at 941-705-2090. We look forward to speaking with you.


We look forward to hearing BT compensated him for the pain in the ass!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I just don't understand why they don't have a quality control guy going thru every boat with a fine toothed comb before they leave the factory. If they do then he needs to be fired it's not like you're buying a mass produced pos Maverick.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

He didn't buy a boat from BT and a trailer from Ramlin. He bought a package from BT, and it should be supported as such. 

Have had similar issues with a POS boatmate trailer under a bass boat, and held the boat companies feet to the fire over it. After all, the trailer is built to their spec.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

NealXB2003 said:


> He didn't buy a boat from BT and a trailer from Ramlin. He bought a package from BT, and it should be supported as such.
> 
> Have had similar issues with a POS boatmate trailer under a bass boat, and held the boat companies feet to the fire over it. After all, the trailer is built to their spec.


Amen, but we as customers have let this industry off the hook in that regard. The thought process commonly stated on these boating forums really chaps my ass sometimes.

I swear this how people think on here:
- throttle cables are sticking... that's a Uflex problem
- Steering wheel is bent and rubs.. call Edson
- Awlgrip color is offf... bad batch of paint call Awlgrip
- Navigation lights not working.... here is Livorsi's phone number
- Hatch hinges installed with wrong screws... call Gemlux, they made the hardware
- Powder coat not sprayed thick enough in some areas... we contract that out, not our fault. Should have gone with anodized aluminum
- Seat cusion vinyl turned pink... bad batch of vinyl, it's chinas' fault.. nothing the builder can do... covid

I swear if you listen to THT or Microskiff, the only thing a builder is responsible for is the lamination of the hull and not any of the components he's specs his boat with and then charges you full retail for parts and labor. At some point, I'm waiting to someone to say "it was bad resin, contact Sicomin who made the resin".


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I just don't understand why they don't have a quality control guy going thru every boat with a fine toothed comb before they leave the factory. If they do then he needs to be fired it's not like you're buying a mass produced pos Maverick.


See the response from BT just above yours. At the time of this purchase/problem the dealership was under different ownership. The new ownership is acknowledging that the previous regime had some quality control issues during this time frame and is offering to be sure to make it right (even though the issues occurred outside of their purview).

I'm in the process of purchasing my second skiff from BT. My first one was under old ownership about two and a half years ago and it went very smoothly and I had and have had no issues with the boat or quality control. Having met with the new ownership multiple times, I also don't expect to have any issues with my current build/purchase. 

I think the timing of this particular issue was a bit of a perfect storm of a company who's owners may have been looking towards moving on or been inundated with the process of considering that together with trying to keep up with a huge demand in a very difficult time of labor and supply. Obviously, in this case, some stuff got through that shouldn't have. From my own personal experience as well as reading others' experiences, I believe this was an anomaly (or at least very rare).

Time will tell.


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

*THE END RESULT - *I am relieved to report that Harry and Ann the new owners of BT reached out to me directly and have taken several steps to ensure my concerns were addressed properly. I honestly feel Harry and Ann who I have never met before should never have been put in a position to address issues that came up prior to their take over of the company. I was conflicted over this in particular but honestly also relieved. The first thing they did was listen, go through my experience with me and empathize with me. I never wanted anything more than what was advertised, to be a part of family who had been delivered exceptional quality skiffs but more than that a family with whom the owners cared about greatly. Harry not only offered to address my concerns but went above and beyond in doing so, thank you for being kind and following through. I want to say thank you publicly for putting me at ease, making us feel like family and for being a true professional. This is what customer service after the sale should look like for any company that strives to be exceptional and I am confident this will be practiced for years to come under Harry and Ann's leadership. It is easier now than ever to see BT has a bright future ahead of them and I am once again very excited to be part of the family. Sincerely, thank you. *Ramlin Update *Tim S. with Ramlin contacted me after a conversation with Harry about my situation and I could not be happier. Tim listened to my whole experience and went above and beyond to make me feel welcome and to resolve my issues. The education Tim offered regarding their company and trailer builds left me even more excited than I was at delivery to own a Ramlin trailer. I do not believe there is a company on the planet that can execute delivery perfectly 100% of the time which is why service after the sale is critical. I know Covid has impacted everyones lives and made business especially difficult the last two years but its times like this when the cream will rise to the top in my opinion. I said it before that I don't believe my situation was the normal even for the previous owners but I can say with confidence after my experience here with Harry and Ann that I will be a proud Beavertail Owner for years to come and I would definitely do business with them again in the future. Thank you Harry, Ann and Tim for your follow up, I appreciate it truly.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

That's fantastic to hear but I'm not surprised that Harry and Ann stepped up. They appear to be totally invested in making BT all it can be.

Welcome to the family of happy BT owners.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> Amen, but we as customers have let this industry off the hook in that regard. The thought process commonly stated on these boating forums really chaps my ass sometimes.
> 
> I swear this how people think on here:
> - throttle cables are sticking... that's a Uflex problem
> ...


Yeah that's the trend these days, when i had my kitchen redone (was not cheap) I had an electrical issue and when I texted the contractor I hired to do it they responded by texting me the number of the electricians that they hired lol. You should be handling this not me!

The proper way to go about it is BT should have handled the trailer problem right away, and then held the trailer company's feet to the fire as in, if we get another shitty trailer from you we're done doing business and btw you will reimburse us for this bullshit. At some point if you want to have a good reputation as a business owner you take responsibility and fix the problem first and foremost, then let the shit roll downhill to those that actually screwed up instead of just passing the buck.

Glad it worked out in the end for the OP, sounds like the new owners are responsible and BT is in good hands now.


----------



## Biscayne boy (8 mo ago)

Ghstillwell said:


> UPDATE TO MY ORIGINAL POST BELOW:
> 
> THE END RESULT - I am relieved to report that Harry and Ann the new owners of BT reached out to me directly and have taken several steps to ensure my concerns were addressed properly. I honestly feel Harry and Ann who I have never met before should never have been put in a position to address issues that came up prior to their take over of the company. I was conflicted over this in particular but honestly also relieved. The first thing they did was listen, go through my experience with me and empathize with me. I never wanted anything more than what was advertised, to be a part of family who had been delivered exceptional quality skiffs but more than that a family with whom the owners cared about greatly. Harry not only offered to address my concerns but went above and beyond in doing so, thank you for being kind and following through. I want to say thank you publicly for putting me at ease, making us feel like family and for being a true professional. This is what customer service after the sale should look like for any company that strives to be exceptional and I am confident this will be practiced for years to come under Harry and Ann's leadership. It is easier now than ever to see BT has a bright future ahead of them and I am once again very excited to be part of the family. Sincerely, thank you. Ramlin Update Tim S. with Ramlin contacted me after a conversation with Harry about my situation and I could not be happier. Tim listened to my whole experience and went above and beyond to make me feel welcome and to resolve my issues. The education Tim offered regarding their company and trailer builds left me even more excited than I was at delivery to own a Ramlin trailer. I do not believe there is a company on the planet that can execute delivery perfectly 100% of the time which is why service after the sale is critical. I know Covid has impacted everyones lives and made business especially difficult the last two years but its times like this when the cream will rise to the top in my opinion. I said it before that I don't believe my situation was the normal even for the previous owners but I can say with confidence after my experience here with Harry and Ann that I will be a proud Beavertail Owner for years to come and I would definitely do business with them again in the future. Thank you Harry, Ann and Tim for your follow up, I appreciate it truly.
> 
> ...


How long did the build process take ? Looking to build one for myself with Ofcourse taking these issues into consideration but wanted to know how long it would take to build one.


----------



## Biscayne boy (8 mo ago)

Ebailey23 said:


> I own a 2017 BT Mosquito, and I have not had one issue with the boat, motor, or trailer. However, mine came with a Peterson trailer. The only complaint I had was the slopping wire job, which I have been told at some point most manufacture wire jobs have to be redone anyways. I do not have the fit and finish issue that you have posted. However, you are saving 30-40k on this boat compared to the others. Fit and finish are expected to be less. I am not sure how your draft is deeper than advertised. I have never put mine to the test with a ruler. However, with 2-3 people, I can run shallower than I should be, and I can pole in spit. I when I am stuck in mud or sand, it is basically almost bare land. It is basically land when I am stuck in the mud or sand. I am sorry about your luck. I would say lemon law might apply unless BT, Ramlin, and Suzuki have gone from great to worst over 4 years.


How long did the build process take ?


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Mine took 4 months in 2021.


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

Biscayne boy said:


> How long did the build process take ?


Mine took six months but that was early 2021. I would recommend giving them a call to be sure.


----------



## Biscayne boy (8 mo ago)

Ghstillwell said:


> Mine took six months but that was early 2021. I would recommend giving them a call to be sure.


Yea probably will give them a call Monday morning to make sure. What was the overall final cost of it if you don’t mind mentioning it ?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I would do your homework carefully as to reviews on BT quality, handling, stability, etc. There are much better skiffs at this price point. Several used Cayo 173s for < 30K out there now.


----------



## Ghstillwell (Jul 11, 2019)

Biscayne boy said:


> Yea probably will give them a call Monday morning to make sure. What was the overall final cost of it if you don’t mind mentioning it ?





Matts said:


> I would do your homework carefully as to reviews on BT quality, handling, stability, etc. There are much better skiffs at this price point. Several used Cayo 173s for < 30K out there now.


prices have gone up since I ordered 1/2021. At that time it was 42404.00 boat, motor, trailer, electronics, sun cover and extras. I’ve heard they are running 8-15k more now but after getting my initial concerns addressed and spending the year fishing I’m in love and I think you would be hard pressed to find a better skiff for the money. Performance is mind boggling for a boat this size. I love it, the new owners are true professionals and I will buy them again in the future. I’d give them a call.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Ghstillwell said:


> prices have gone up since I ordered 1/2021. At that time it was 42404.00 boat, motor, trailer, electronics, sun cover and extras. I’ve heard they are running 8-15k more now but after getting my initial concerns addressed and spending the year fishing I’m in love and I think you would be hard pressed to find a better skiff for the money. Performance is mind boggling for a boat this size. I love it, the new owners are true professionals and I will buy them again in the future. I’d give them a call.


I would be very reluctant to spend 42K on a BT Mosquito but just my 0.02.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Matts said:


> I would be very reluctant to spend 42K on a BT Mosquito but just my 0.02.


After having owned one for 1-2 years.


----------



## Biscayne boy (8 mo ago)

Matts said:


> I would do your homework carefully as to reviews on BT quality, handling, stability, etc. There are much better skiffs at this price point. Several used Cayo 173s for < 30K out there now.


Yea but imo there’s no comparing a beavertail to a cayo especially a brand new beavertail to a used cayo


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Biscayne boy said:


> Yea but imo there’s no comparing a beavertail to a cayo especially a brand new beavertail to a used cayo


Beats me. I have never seen a Cayo but have a guide friend that has fished both and raved about the Cayo.


----------

